# Epiphone L 00



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been considering picking up one of these for a while.
They have a solid top and mahogany back and sides.
It's a parlour size guitar so it would be easier to haul around than my dreadnaught sized Crafter acoustic.
I was just wondering what everyone's opinion on the Epiphone L 00 is before I pull the trigger.
I'm having a hard time talking myself into thinking it's a good guitar since it's only $250?
Does anyone here own one and if so do you like it?
Any and all opinions are welcome.
Thanks.
Eric


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I bounced a previous post I made about the Epiphone EL-00 to the top for you...

ARt & Lutherie AMI's are nice, I already have one but I am still considering an Epiphone EL-00....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey wiley, and perkinsfan (if hicksville is near hamilton)
theres a brand new one hanging at MES on parkdale, if you want to try one.
nice, quiet, empty shop to try it out in too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Where is MES on Parkdale? I'll Google it in the mean time as well. I work near there.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

why waste good money on an import with no resale value..craigslist,kijiji etc is full of imports.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Just ran down to MES Music and strummed the Epiphone El-00. Almost bought it, but pulled away as I didnt want to make an impulse purchase.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I see Tanglewood makes a parlour style guitar as well, worth a look.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

wiley said:


> Just ran down to MES Music and strummed the Epiphone El-00. Almost bought it, but pulled away as I didnt want to make an impulse purchase.


ahh, you found it then-
i hear you on the impulse purchase thing.
if you change your mind, check back at MES, he can always get them in.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> why waste good money on an import with no resale value..craigslist,kijiji etc is full of imports.


if these guys are anything like me, resale value means nothing.
you buy something, you use it until it falls apart.
ive had mine for some years, and i take it out without a case. 
its holding up very well, and sounds/plays better than when it was new.
might outlast me.

heres one for you-
lets say you save up and buy the american gibson version, or whatever $1500 or more guitar-
then you still need a $250 guitar, because you cant have your good one out for the kids or pets to mess up.
i think its pretty obvious why anyone would look at this guitar.


----------

